
Bay Area sentiments - vixen99
https://philip.greenspun.com/blog/2019/02/06/bay-area-sentiments/
======
xvedejas
Bentonville is an odd choice to champion environmentalism, in particular this
brand which cares mostly about open space. I'm certain that the amount of
developed land, per person, is much much higher there than in the Bay Area.
The result is that Bay Area residents conserve more of the nation's land.

~~~
LyndsySimon
Having lived in the "greater Bentonville area", I think what he's commenting
on is that SF seems like one giant un-ending city coming from there. This is
especially true if he traveled there for work and didn't really have time to
explore.

------
hitekker
When authors use their "friends" as rhetorical punching bags, I tend to tune
out.

"Look at how enlightened I am, compared to these oafs who I supposedly like,
who definitely exist and who also appreciate my bad-mouthing them!"

I'm no fan of SF or the Bay Area but this article is vacuous.

------
TomMckenny
Wherein a rant is writ from anecdote upon a brief visit to San Francisco by a
wealth conservative. His totally real not fake at all friends opine briefly.
At length, straw-men are vanquished courageously.

~~~
nailer
Interesting you assert they're fake.

> "the U.S. (is) the world’s most evil nation currently, committing acts
> comparable to what the Germans and Japanese did during the very darkest
> parts of World War II. "

> "Children don’t need two parents"

> "The future is female"

They sure sound like bay area people to me.

~~~
LyndsySimon
I live in a city of ~10k people about two hours east of Bentonville, AR.
Interestingly, to my ear, they sound like something someone from Bentonville
would say :)

I've lived in other, larger places, and it's interesting to me how much the
differences between "us" and "them" are magnified to fit the scale of the
discussion.

~~~
TomMckenny
This is the critical problem. Hyperbole mixed with invented anecdotes whose
falsehood is excused because they "illustrate an deeper truth"

But unfortunately facts presented in an objective way don't get clicks or
compulsive repeat visits from the morally outraged.

~~~
nailer
I still haven't seen any evidence these are faked, or anyone reasonably assert
they're unusual sentiments.

------
nailer
Lots of folks criticizing a 'visitor' for having an opinion of the bay area
here: well yes, people inside the Bay Area don't tend to see it the way
outsiders do. As an outsider and frequent visitor this is pretty consistent
with how I (and most others I've met) see SF: dirty, and full of angry people
with extremist positions who've never had to reflect on their own opinions.

West Coast VCs are happier to fly now than they were 10 years ago, there's no
reason to want to live in the Bay Area anymore.

